# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Προγραμματισμός PLC

## oceanborn

Παιδιά,ψάχνω κάποιο free πρόγραμμα για προγραμματισμό PLC στο ίντερνετ-ότι γλώσσα υπάρχει.Παρακαλώ την βοήθειά σας , αν γνωρίζει κάποιος.

----------


## Mousakias

Εχω να σου πώ πολλά. Για ποιό PLC ψάχνεις? Ladder η STL;

----------


## oceanborn

κοίταξε,δεν ψάχνω  για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο plc.Είμαι στη φάση της εκμάθησης του προγραμματιζόμενου αυτοματισμού,οπότε όποιο θεωρείς καλύτερο για έναν αρχάριο όπως εμένα στο συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο, γι'αυτό θα ήταν καλύτερο να μου υποδείξεις κάποιο πρόγραμμα. Τώρα όσον αφορά τη γλώσσα, θα ήθελα να προσπαθήσω και σε ladder και σε stl.Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Mousakias

Siemens Simatic Step7  Μπορεί να αλλάζει την ladder σε STL και block diagramm. Είναι για τα PLC της Siemens.

Το πρόβλημα είναι που θα το βρείς.

edit: Sorry αλλά δεν πρόσεξα πως είπες free. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος εαν μπορείς να το βρεις δωρεάν. Το χρησιμοποιούσαμε στην σχολή.

----------


## Mousakias

Για δες τούτο.
Εάν δώσεις στοιχεία σου στέλνουν τον κωδικό.
Αλλά υπάρχει και on-line χρήση του προγράμματος.

----------


## nveli

εδώ θα βρεις δωρεάν την βασική έκδοση του πρόγραμματος για τα μικρά PLC της allen bradley που είναι και ο εφευρέτης του όρου PLC

----------


## subwr

Απο Opto 22 γνωρίζει κανείς?

----------


## grivaselectric

Της siemens για logo το Soft Comfort v.6 αλλά και για τις σειρές s7-200/300/400
το step-7 μπορείς εύκολα να τα βρείς και να τα κατεβάσεις σε απλή έκδοση.Θα μπορείς να προγραμ. και να τρέξεις το project αλλά δεν θα μπορείς να το μεταφέρεις στην cpu.Πληροφορίες αρκετές με παραδείγματα θα βρεις στο site της siemens/automation και ένα καλό βιβλίο για simatic s7 είναι του Νικόλαου Μαραντίδη- ''Αυτοματισμός με simatic s7'' της siemens.Το είχα πάρει γύρω στα τριάντα αργύρια αν θυμάμαι καλά.Αλλά ψάξε στο διαδίκτυο πρώτα , υπάρχει αρκετό ''θέμα''.

----------


## cycler

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει LADDER, ένα freeware και αρκετά καλό πρόγραμμα με εξομοίωση και εύκολο σχετικά interface είναι το DCIPLC.
Είναι λίγο παλιό αλλά έχει όλες τις βασικές λειτουργίες των φτηνών PLC.

Το είχα κατεβάσει από εδώ.

Αν θέλεις κάποια στιγμή να χρησιμοποιήσεις και ένα φτηνό PLC για μια απλή ως μέτρια εφαρμογή, κοίτα απ'ευθείας να ασχοληθείς με κάτι τέτοιο.
Είναι φτηνό, έχει αντιπρόσωπο στην Ελλάδα και το software είναι δωρεάν. Μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις τώρα και να μάθεις Ladder και τρόπο προγραμματισμού και αν θέλεις να το εφαρμόσεις κάπου τότε αγοράζεις μόνο το hardware...

Φυσικά υπάρχουν και άλλες παρόμοιες λύσεις. Εγώ πρότεινα μόνο ότι έχω δουλέψει για εκμάθηση Ladder.

A, για όποιον δουλεύει linux η λύση είναι το Clasic Ladder!

----------


## gep58

> Είναι φτηνό, έχει αντιπρόσωπο στην Ελλάδα και το software είναι δωρεάν.



Θόδωρε,
μπορείς να δώσεις τα στοιχεία του αντιπρόσωπου στην Ελλάδα;

gep58

----------


## cycler

Ο αντιπρόσωπος είναι η ELLICOM στη Σίνδο. Τηλ 2310946906

Στην πραγματικότητα δεν ξέρω αν ακόμα τα φέρνει αλλά λογικά πρέπει.
Αν δεν φέρνει αυτά θα φέρνει παραπλήσια. Εγώ πήρα 1 πριν κάνα χρόνο.

----------


## gep58

Εντάξει Θόδωρε, σ΄ευχαριστώ...
Όταν λες Σίνδο, εννοείς μέσα στην βιομηχανική περιοχή ή στο χωριό; 

gep58

----------


## cycler

Μέσα στη Β.Π.
Δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες. Ξέρω να το βρω μα δε μπορώ να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις.
Παρ'τους τηλέφωνο.

----------


## gep58

Ναι, αυτό θα κάνω αύριο γιατί στο site τους είδα κι άλλα πράγματα που μ΄ενδιαφέρουν.

Να είσαι καλά
gep58

----------


## geovon

Επίσης υπάρχει και αυτό εδώ http://www.nirtec.com/. EasyPLC λέγεται έχει όλες τις γλώσσες προγραμματισμού, δυνατότητα εξομοίωσης και σύνδεσης με το Machine Simulator. Πολύ καλό ρίξε μια ματιά.

----------


## demkat1

Μήπως κάποιος φίλος ξέρει κάποιο freeware που να δίνει και driver για Hitachi σειρά EC? Θέλω να κάνω μόνο ένα up/down load και τα λεφτά για το κανονικό πακέτο είναι μάλλον πολλά.

----------


## mafiagalou

Καποιο βιβλιο ή εγχειριδιο για PLC για εκμαθηση προγραμματισμου απο αρχαριο που μπορουμε να βρουμε;

----------

